# how much bud should i expect to get out of two kush plants under a 200 watt cfl?



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Aug 16, 2009)

is that enough lighting guys or should i get another one? i also have two more babys so put that into consideration.... im thinking about getting an 8 4 foot bulb t5 lamp thats rated to put out 40,000 lumens.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 16, 2009)

Is your cfl actually 200 watts or is that the "equivalent wattage"?

How much cured weed comes off a grow depends on many factors.

1. How tall you grow the plants in vegetative growth.

2. The strain of weed it is.

3. The nutrients given the plant.

4. Grow room temps, humidity and air movement.


The T5 fixture would be a very good idea.

Can you post a pic of your grow area?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 16, 2009)

not much


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Aug 16, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Is your cfl actually 200 watts or is that the "equivalent wattage"?
> 
> How much cured weed comes off a grow depends on many factors.
> 
> ...


 
I plan on growin them to around 2 - 2 1/2 feet in veg.
They are bagseeds of kush strains but not sure exactly.
As far as the nutrients i am giving them ff grow big and ff big bloom.
I would say that the temp is 80 and i have the light about two inches away from the plants with a big oscillating fan. and i dont know how humid it is but im guessin its little high


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Aug 16, 2009)

oh and the bulb is a 200 watt cfl with an equivalent wattage of 600 in a bright wing reflector


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 16, 2009)

BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o said:
			
		

> oh and the bulb is a 200 watt cfl with an equivalent wattage of 600 in a bright wing reflector


one of these?

hXXp://growwurks.com/200-watt-compact-fluorescent-cfl-vegetative.aspx


These will NOT support dense bud growth. You need at least 400w HPS to get something worth the energy used to grow.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 16, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> one of these?
> http://growwurks.com/200-watt-compact-fluorescent-cfl-vegetative.aspx
> These will NOT support dense bud growth. You need at least 400w HPS to get something worth the energy used to grow.





			
				BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o said:
			
		

> oh and the bulb is a 200 watt cfl with an equivalent wattage of 600 in a bright wing reflector





			
				BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o said:
			
		

> I plan on growin them to around 2 - 2 1/2 feet in veg.
> They are bagseeds of kush strains but not sure exactly.
> As far as the nutrients i am giving them ff grow big and ff big bloom.
> I would say that the temp is 80 and i have the light about two inches away from the plants with a big oscillating fan. and i dont know how humid it is but im guessin its little high


 
Well, it sounds good to say that that 200watt CFL is the equivalent wattage of a 600 or 800 MH, but it's really not. The equivalent wattage thing is very deceiving.

If the bulb shown in the above link is the one you have, then you have about 10,000 lumens. That many lumens is good for about two square feet of growing area and good for vegetative growth only.

If you kept your plants within 2 square feet of growing area while vegging them, yes, that light will work. That's an area 1 foot by 2 (edit) foot square.

Your plants would have to be pretty small to remain inside that small of an area.

Like OGKushman says, a 400 watt HPS would serve you much better for both vegging and flowering. You could grow both plants up to about 4 feet tall under one 400 HPS.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2009)

IMO, 2 to 2-1/2 feet is too big.  Your plants can double or triple in size when put into 12/12 and fluoros just don't penetrate enough for plants that large.  I would probably put into flower at a foot or so if I was going to flower with fluoros.


----------



## The New Girl (Aug 16, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> If you kept your plants within 2 square feet of growing area while vegging them, yes, that light will work. That's an area 1 foot by 1 foot square.
> 
> Your plants would have to be pretty small to remain inside that small of an area.


 
Hi, Stoney, you must be stoned   

1 foot by 1 foot is one sq foot, 
1 foot by 2 foot is 2 sq feet

1.4 foot by 1.4 foot is close to two sqare feet or (17 in by 17 in) 
One plant for this isze area if you veg it for more than 2 weeks  

Ditto to HPS, the best for flower


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 16, 2009)

u want to know how to get a 400 w MH for free? 

How good is your back bumper looking on your truck? Can it take out one of these?:hubba:


----------



## Hick (Aug 17, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> u want to know how to get a 400 w MH for free?
> 
> How good is your back bumper looking on your truck? Can it take out one of these?:hubba:



As a taxpayer, that is MY light!.. don't _"steal"_ from me... :ignore:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 17, 2009)

That was totally a joke. Who gave me bad rep for that? I lost a green rep for this. Gheesh.

I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY....WITH PICS AND ALL.


----------



## BBFan (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, that was a good one OG.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 17, 2009)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Hi, Stoney, you must be stoned
> 
> 1 foot by 1 foot is one sq foot,
> 1 foot by 2 foot is 2 sq feet
> ...


 
HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAA

Yep, you caught me. I was blasted. That's pretty funny!

You know what? When I walked away from that post, I had a nagging feeling that something wasn't right about it....

Too stoned to care at that point....heheheheehe

Good catch! Thanks!


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Aug 17, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> one of these?
> 
> p://growwurks.com/200-watt-compact-fluorescent-cfl-vegetative.aspx[/URL]
> 
> ...


 
Hey OGKushman ya thats the light i am using and ya i figured its nowhere near enough light but i dont want to go with hps or mh because they are hot and i dont have the proper ventilation or anything for that. all i have in the grow room is big fan


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 17, 2009)

2 plants only Blaze?

Man I love all the people here but man for 2 plants go HOBO set up!!!
Save the money in your wallet and you wont even regester on the hydro grid!
I am growing three at a time and when I started my monthly bill whent up 9 or 10 bucks. If your handy and have the ability to magiver things go HOBO man. If it is just for personal use and you dont need to supply anyone else its the way to go imo. I just pulled on from flower and the other 2 will come off next week and the way they are looking now I should get almost three 1 liter mason jars of budd at the end. This was my first try and that much will last me over a year. I only will have to do this once a year. Anyways Im rambling you dont need to spend hundreds to get good resaults for 2 plants.

Cheers!!!


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Aug 17, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> 2 plants only Blaze?
> 
> Man I love all the people here but man for 2 plants go HOBO set up!!!
> Save the money in your wallet and you wont even regester on the hydro grid!
> ...


 
Hey thanks. I actually have 4 plants. 2 are just babys though so i need a new light for either flowering or veg so i can start flowering my big ladies because they are around 1 foot right now and continue to veg the little ladies because they have a lot further to go!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds like your doing what I am.
Couple at a time will not cost you much to do or in hydro if you dont want to get fancy friend just go HOBO style  :aok:

Its working for me!

Cheers Friend and happy growin!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 19, 2009)

This is a cheep as it gets Friend
But you have to be willing to Magiver things and dont be afraid to canibalize junk around the house that can be put to good use.
here are some pics to give you idea on what I did and as I said if your just doing a couple of plants and are going to keep it small it works great!

Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 20, 2009)

Think I spent $275-$300 bucks top from start to finish. My first plants havest paid me back in full though and then some. Its all profit from here on in!!!

Cheers!!


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 20, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> here are some pics to give you idea on what I did...


 
I can't figure out what the vent tube, with the wires coming from it, is.

What is this?

By the way, you've done a remarkable job making an inexpensive system. If you have those foil pan reflectors painted flat while inside, then that would even be better! One can of spray paint would do it.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Stoney!!

Thanks for the tip about making inside of my  homemade reflectors white!!
I will do that what difference will it really make though?

And to answer you question about pic all this is is a 5 inch table fan I rigged with some 5 inch aluminum dryer duct to vent out the top and the wires you see are the wires for my lights that are hooked above and drop down to light. And the black thing on the wall is a old clock radio I had that I play music with.

Cheers friend and thanks for the white paint tip got me wondering how much of a difference it will make on the next grow?


Cheers!!!


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 20, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney!!
> 
> Thanks for the tip about making inside of my homemade reflectors white!!
> I will do that what difference will it really make though?
> ...


 
It will increase the amount of reflected light dramatically.

The foil pan is probably somewhere around 30% reflectivity and after painting it white, it will reflect between 75%-90%. It's a huge difference in reflective properties. You could also cut the corners of the pans and extend them outwards to gain better reflectivity. Do that before painting them. I would put them at about a 45 degree angle to the flat. Your plants will love you.


----------

